# Samples R us >> Starter Kits



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

*IMPORTANT!! PLEASE CONTACT ME (PIT VIPER) USING THE LINK BELOW BEFORE PLACING ANY ORDERS ON THIS THREAD* http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=7638

_________________________________________________________________________________

Due to numerous requests of starter kits , I am going to trial a few sample starter kits.

These kits are aimed at newbies / product virgins.

If it proves successful then the list will expand - If it gets too messy then it will be terminated.

The kits will be made up ready to go - The kits will include what is listed and is not transferable/ swappable with other items (sorry ! Too much admin).

I am open to suggestions about any kits - but essentially WYSIWYG :thumb:

------------------------------------------------------------------------

To kick us off we have a Duragloss Starter Kit contain *NINE* bottles of products all in 50ml form.

Contents :

1) Duragloss PC 101 - Polish & Cleaner:
Duragloss PC (Polish & Cleaner) contains synthetic polymers, which form a protective coating on the surface of painted vehicles. Durable to both acid and alkaline washes. Can be applied in the sun or shade to the entire vehicle before removing easily for a "wet look" shine and protective coating.

2) Duralgloss CCP 111 Polish
Duragloss CCP (Clear Coat Polish) is a non-abrasive synthetic formula, which gives a "wet look" shine and durable protective coating. Durable to both acid and alkaline washes. Can be applied to the entire vehicle in the sun or shade before removing easily for a high gloss and protective coating.

3) Duragloss PBA 601
Is similar to an epoxy (A&B) and bonds chemically when it comes into contact with durable polishes. Duragloss PBA will double the durability and protection of polishes when applied prior to polishing.

4) Duragloss PC No.2 652
Is a blend of selected abrasives, which remove oxidation, scratches and water spots. Recommended for metallic paint, older cars and oxidation removal. Clear coat safe.

5) Duragloss TMD 253 (with rain repel)
Contains a blend of durable synthetic polymers that give tires a "new look". Forms a polymeric coating on the surface of rubber, that will not wash off when it rains.

6) Duragloss RR 751 Rain Repel Glass Cleaner
Is a ph-balanced blend of cleaners and siloxanes which cleans glass surfaces while imparting a water-repellent treatment. It can also be diluted 4:1 with water and added to windshield washer reservoir. Exterior use only.

7) Duragloss 901 CWC (Car wash concentrate) 
Is a highly concentrated blend of mild surfactants and cleaners that actually enhance the shine of painted vehicles each time it is used. Does not contain acids or alkali and will not remove durable polishes. "Shines as it Cleans".

8) Duragloss Aquawax 951
Duragloss AW (Aquawax) is formulated to wax after washing in one easy step. Duragloss AW produces a high gloss, durable finish with minimal effort. Contains no abrasives. Clear Coat

9) Duragloss TPP 105
Synthetic Polymer/Wax Formula. Super-tough coating forms a protective barrier which protect against acid rain, tree sap, bird droppings and other environmental pollutants.










Price is fully inclusive and INCLUDES postage - Also £1 is donated to the DW charity for every kit sold.

*Price for the Duragloss Starter Kit > £16.99*

Delivery to Europe via Airmail is exactly £3.00 more - based on weight.

Below is the link for paypal - I can also accept Google checkout for those who dont like Paypal.

Duragloss 9 Bottle sample kit - £16.99 > UK Only

Duragloss 9 Bottle sample kit - £19.99 -> Airmail Europe


*Still 67 Sets Available*

.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Awesome price there Alan, nice work. :thumb:


----------



## evosport (Mar 27, 2008)

Payment ref 10J2632933089062


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Nice one, Great idea doing kits like that.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent idea of a kit, and a lot of quality products in there... anyone tempted by Duragloss (trust me, they are very good products indeed) but dont want to spend the whole hog, this kit is an ideal taster! :thumb:


----------



## chrisfr (May 25, 2008)

Nice work!
Could you add a link for Germany please?


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

The man keeps surpassing himself, nice one!!


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Paid...Received...Awesome delivery....Awesome products...:wave:
Thanks Alan top man.:thumb:

All the best


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

and a picture of the brill purchase.


----------



## chrisfr (May 25, 2008)

50y07666mv4804922


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Will you be splliting this set up?Because I dont want all of it


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Transaction ID: 7E535832UC2969106

Thanks Alan


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Will you be splliting this set up?Because I dont want all of it


Think he said no changing products or anything otherwise it gets too much of a headache to sort out if everybody starts wanting 5 of 7 and 4 of 7 rather than the whole lot.


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Great idea!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Will you be splliting this set up?Because I dont want all of it





mattyb95 said:


> Think he said no changing products or anything otherwise it gets too much of a headache to sort out if everybody starts wanting 5 of 7 and 4 of 7 rather than the whole lot.


Yes , with having a normal sample run active at the same time - the amount of questions , PM's etc can be quite time consuming (come with the territory granted)

So at the moment they are only available in kit form.

If you can give it a week or two until the initial rush has subsided , then if you PM me or put a post on here with your requirements I should be able to sort you out :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Alan cracking kit and as said if you are wanting to try duragloss great way to get a taster -- you wont be disappointed


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

OK after the rush ib the bits and bobs section I will take any of the surplus.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> OK after the rush ib the bits and bobs section I will take any of the surplus.


Likewise, I've already got some Duragloss bits from a previous sample run so am only looking to try some AW 951 ! I'll keep an eye out in the bits n bobs section.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

FANTASTIC idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

as you know i all ready have quite a lot of this kit but will probably have on of these off you because i really like the duragloss stuff!!


as you now have 6 billion samples to bottle a week the offer of a helping hand still stands,

it will cost u a brew mind :lol:


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Fantastic Alan :thumb: Thank you very much sir.

3M333223GV3586409


----------



## BlueSupra (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Alan

4KR02014C4822682S

Pete


----------



## Spartacus (Jul 17, 2008)

As a few others also stated, i'll wait till the initial rush is over as i only need a few bits of this kit. Really looking forward to this as DG gets great reviews.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers Chaps

All those paid up to around 3pm on Friday - are in the hands of our beloved postal services :thumb:


----------



## evosport (Mar 27, 2008)

Mine arrived this morning, thanks Alan


----------



## gtisportline (Aug 8, 2008)

Transaction ID: 1AG62982YT029590K

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

was goin to try some of these samples out today, but i left them in the mrs's car and she's got it at work, gutted :wall:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

nicp2007 said:


> was goin to try some of these samples out today, but i left them in the mrs's car and she's got it at work, gutted :wall:


Doe ! :lol:


----------



## themaninavectra (Jan 31, 2008)

5RP85038C4052513G

The missus is gonna sting me by the plums!

"more of that ""stuff"" wtf"...... any good answers?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

themaninavectra said:


> 5RP85038C4052513G
> 
> The missus is gonna sting me by the plums!
> 
> "more of that ""stuff"" wtf"...... any good answers?


Just hide it


----------



## themaninavectra (Jan 31, 2008)

propblem is shes in when postie arrives.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

themaninavectra said:


> propblem is shes in when postie arrives.


In that case .....

I will put some string in the package - to aid the stringing up 

:lol:


----------



## chrisfr (May 25, 2008)

Where's the problem? Just tell her "These are only samples! Best deal possible, and I don't buy anything I haven't tried before - that saves a lot of money.". ;>


----------



## raider56 (May 3, 2007)

Are these still availiable?


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Transaction ID: 6BG36277NX681861T

Looking forward to trying these products out. Fantastic Alan!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers chaps - still available UFN :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Just paid....:thumb:

Transaction ID: 93K8065156865910N

For any peeps doubting about Duragloss stuff. I use the Aquawax on my black e-class. It's awesome stuff. On my 2nd bottle now from Alex at Serious Performance...:thumb:

If the rest of the products are as good as Aquawax, I'm gonna be a happy chappy.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks alan got 1 order last week and picked up the other on Friday all arrived safe and sound...now for the fun to start...:thumb:


----------



## Islander78 (Sep 30, 2007)

A big Thanks from Portugal!
Excellent way to try before buying the big bottles....


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

What is the difference between 101, 111 and 105? Can all 3 be used together or what are the usual combinations people use? Just trying to get an idea of what I might use out of this kit to see if Alan deserves more of my hard earned cash.


----------



## Islander78 (Sep 30, 2007)

Let me try and help you...
101 is the aio: chemically cleans and seals.
105 is a light cleaner and the most recent sealent.
111 is a pure sealent.

What many use is 101 followed by 111 or 105.
Or the full setup: 101,105 and then 111, for example.
The sealents layer and have very good durability, frequently compared to zaino in autopia.
Regarding looks some love the 111,some the 105, no experience there,sorry...I bought this sampler kit to try them and see for myself which one i prefer.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> OK after the rush ib the bits and bobs section I will take any of the surplus.





Coops said:


> Likewise, I've already got some Duragloss bits from a previous sample run so am only looking to try some AW 951 ! I'll keep an eye out in the bits n bobs section.


Alan - any idea when you'll be ready to split these kits up? Looking to try only the TMD 253; RR 751; 901 CWC and AW 951. Appreciate you're busy with the other sample runs, oh and you're own work!!!

Or does someone what the other items out the kit if I buy the entire lot?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Mine arrived safe n sound this afternoon. Excellent packaging...:thumb:


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

is this kit still available? Alan? 

cliff


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

clifford said:


> is this kit still available? Alan?
> 
> cliff


Oh yes - number of available units is on the first post :thumb:


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

72!! i will have one then:thumb:

Transaction ID: 4AL9165599651101W


cheers Cliff


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Paid for Duragloss kit:argie: Transaction ID: 4CC21649NG448225H:thumb: Many thanks


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

clifford said:


> 72!! i will have one then:thumb:
> 
> Transaction ID: 4AL9165599651101W
> 
> cheers Cliff


arrived this morning:thumb::thumb:
thanks


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Maybe a zaino sample kit next ?


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Duragloss kit came today:argie: very good service, will be buying more samples off you defintely


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi alan, pm'd you about brochure and just bought the kit.

Transaction ID: 4G231096BC567042X

Thanks again(for the third time today,:thumb::thumb::thumb


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Very speedy service!!! Came this morning, cheers mate.


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

Just placed an order, first real product purchase. Any tips/advice for first time application?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ Squashy you might want to look at the date of the post of these it was about 6 months ago ... Im not sure Alan is till doing these kits ?


----------



## j0hn (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello from south-west France... transaction ID 04J067205R818271B

thanks,
John


----------



## j0hn (Feb 1, 2009)

Uh-oh, I think I was a little too quick here - I didn't read Whizzer's post, and sent my money off...

Alan, are you there ? Does this offer still work ?


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

I did read through and it said that the number of kits available was on the front page which said 67 kits still available, but yeah i think i was a bit hasty didnt actually look at the original date. oops


----------



## j0hn (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello Squashy,
Looks like we're two in the same boat. On the one hand, there's not much to worry about, it's only money, and with PayPal, we've got 45 days to file for a refund...
On the other hand, I tried to email Alan, at the address on hois Paypal account : [email protected] and it doesn't work. "Mail Delivery Failure". Came right back at me.
I wanted to suggest to Alan, that if he is out of sample kits, perhaps he can cobble together some products of equivalent value - I'm not fussy, I'm new at this...
Alan ? You there ?


----------



## FitzyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

He was last active this morning, so if you PM him I'm sure he can sort this our for you. You'll need 10 posts before you have the ability to PM though.


----------



## j0hn (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello Fitzy,
Thanks for the information... This is post number 5, I don't want to post for the sake of posting... I'll get to ten eventually.
Nice people on this forum. I'm not really worried about this.
I am interested in getting some samples, though, because here in the colonies, good car care products are hard to come by - have to shop on the net, and what you see isn't always what you get...


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

just post a joke or 2.. 
however i dont think Alans doing samples any more


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

dreaddan said:


> just post a joke or 2..
> however i dont think Alans doing samples any more


i think your right, i remember a while ago he gave a lot of people refunds as he had stopped doing them. i dont think its that he hasn't got the samples to send out, just his got a lot going on so hasn't got the time.


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

alright, i see. so after 45 days you can file for a refund via paypal? hopefully we can just get hold of him and get a refund that way. lesson learnt, have a look at the date of posts, could be a £16.99 lesson though unfortunately..


----------



## j0hn (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd rather have the samples than a refund, so Alan, if you haven't got the time, just let me know and I can wait...

After all, I'm retired - I'v got tons of time...


----------



## j0hn (Feb 1, 2009)

Squashy : No,it's not that "after 45 days you can file for a refund via paypal" but you have 45 days to ask for a refund. After 45 days it's too late... sorry if I sounded mixed up on that.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Guys, I've just contacted Alan about this situation so hopefully he will be able to attend to it asap, ammend this thread accordingly, and sort out your orders/refunds as applicable :thumb:


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

Pit Viper said:


> Guys, I've just contacted Alan about this situation so hopefully he will be able to attend to it asap, ammend this thread accordingly, and sort out your orders/refunds as applicable :thumb:


Thanks so much for that! I've spent my fair ammount of time on forums but must say you lot are the nicest and most helpful bunch i've experienced!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'm going to close this thread pending contact from Alan about the state of play regarding the availability of these and any shipments / refunds for the members who have placed orders in the last few days. I wouldn't want anyone else to make the mistake of ordering if they haven't noticed the post dates.


----------

